# Bucks hire Larry Drew as new coach



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

per rotoworld

meh, let the josh smith talk commence


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

This is a Herb Kohl signing, Drew had a few average years with a Hawks team that pretty much any coach in the league could have delivered 45 wins to... this is a "win now" hiring in the mold of what the Bucks have been doing for years...Sampson was my guy, a teacher, someone who could develop young guys. We could have done far worse than Drew but this is a pretty mediocre hiring


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

A mediocre hiring for the mediocre Bucks.


----------



## BobStackhouse42 (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't get this one. This is suspect.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Very Milwaukee style hire. I don't get it. Drew was an average coach for the Hawks, he's going to be an average coch for Milwaukee. Definitely think they should have gone with Sampson and implemented a Rockets-East type of offense.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

He did an ok job in Atlanta. Josh Smith and Jeff Teague are knuckleheads so he wasn't going to change them.

Not a great hire, not a horrible one either. So yeah, a Bucks type of move.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I keep thinking of this hire and I keep shaking my head.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Prince said:


> I keep thinking of this hire and I keep shaking my head.


We are the Bucks, we arent getting a doc rivers or a phil jackson to come here. Larry Drew sadly is about as good as we can do at this point


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I realize that, but I was really high on Sampson being our guy. I'm tired of all of the mediocre moves that this team makes.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Prince said:


> I realize that, but I was really high on Sampson being our guy. I'm tired of all of the mediocre moves that this team makes.


The only thing i did not like about Sampson was the fact he was a skiles guy. Part of me is glad we are just totally moving on from the whole skiles era


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

True I suppose. At least there is a little progress in that regard. I just hope that the Bucks don't get this wild idea that they're competing next season and instead come to their senses to do an actual rebuild.


----------



## Tyga (Jun 17, 2013)

I guess all we can really do is wait and see what happens. I mean, if he can do a good job this season then lets see it, but lets just hope for the best.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Pretty much... as Roux2Dope and others have mentioned, the Zen Master or Doc Rivers aren't walking through that door any time soon. I still probably would have gone with a guy whose ceiling was perceived to be high, but maybe Drew is that guy and I just don't know it.


----------

